# Bao lâu thì nên làm vệ sinh cho chăn ga gối nệm một lần?



## Nguyen Lynh (18/4/19)

Sử dụng Chăn Ga Gối Nệm bao lâu thì nên vệ sinh một lần? Đây chắc hẵn là câu hỏi mà đa số người dùng nệm đều thắc mắc. Hầu hết chúng ta dành 1/3 cuộc đời để ngủ, vậy tại sao bạn không ngủ với với một chiếc nệm sạch sẽ nhất. Sau đây là lời khuyên mà Thegioinem.com muốn gửi gấm đến các bạn về khoảng thời gian định kỳ mà bạn nên làm vệ sinh Chăn Ga Gối Nệm để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình mình.






Bao Lâu Thì Nên Làm Vệ Sinh Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Một Lần? | Thegioinem.com​
- Đối với vỏ gối và ga thì bạn cần phải giặt thường xuyên với tần suất 1 tuần 1 lần. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên thường xuyên phơi nắng ruột chăn gối liên tục từ 12 – 24h để làm sạch vi khuẩn, ký sinh trùng bám trên vỏ ga, gây hại cho da cũng như ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏa người dùng.






Bao Lâu Thì Nên Làm Vệ Sinh Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Một Lần? | Thegioinem.com​
- Đối với nệm thì bạn nên vệ sinh 1-2 lần/ năm bằng kỹ thuật vệ sinh tiên tiến để diệt khuẩn cho toàn bộ nệm. Hoặc nếu kỹ hơn thì 1-2 tháng bạn nên dọn dẹp, hút bụi nệm để hạn chế vi khuẩn sinh sôi. Đối với nệm bị dính vết bẩn thì bạn nên dọn dẹp lau chùi ngay lập tức. Bạn có thể sử dụng máy hút bụi để loại bỏ hết những bụi bẩn bám trên bề mặt nệm, với nệm bị ướt thì bạn nên dùng khăn để thấm hết nước và hong gió cho đến khi nệm khô, tuyệt đối không nên mang nệm ra phơi dưới nắng để tránh nệm bị chai cứng, mục nát.






Bao Lâu Thì Nên Làm Vệ Sinh Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm Một Lần? | Thegioinem.com​
- Đối với ruột chăn, bạn nên giặt 1 lần trong 1 năm. Ruột chăn bạn nên giặt khô chứ không nên giặt bằng máy hoặc bằng tay. Nếu không bị ố bẩn thì bạn chỉ cần phơi dưới ánh nắng mặt trời. Ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ giúp tiêu diệt các vi khuẩn và mầm mống bệnh vẫn còn sót lại ở trong chăn.

Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ cung cấp được những thông tin bổ ích cho bạn đọc nhé ^^

Thegioinem.com​


----------

